# HITCHING A RIDE



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

A lady was telling her neighbor that she saw a man driving a pick-up truck down the interstate, and a dog was hanging onto the tail gate for dear life! 
She said if the pick-up truck driver hadn't been going so fast in the other direction, she would have tried to stop him. A few weeks later, her neighbor saw this truck at the Bass Pro Shop in Daphne, Alabama !






The pick-up truck driver is a local taxidermist with a great sense of humor! 



Can you imagine how many people try and stop this guy?????


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man thats great! I'd laugh so hard if that was my truck


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's funny!


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

That is hilarious. I just hope he doesn't cause any accidents as that would surely freak out the average person driving by.


----------

